# Supplies for Kidding



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

so..

heres what I use for kidding. 

I keep it all in a 1 gallon bucket with a lid. 
Labeled clearly with my name and "Kidding Stuff" 










Heres what I keep:










60cc syringe (for tube feeding)
stomach tube 
Thermometer
Surgical scissors 
Dental Floss (for tying umbilical cord)
Iodine
film canister for dipping cord in iodine
gloves
Ketone test strips (urine test for ketosis) -keep propylene glycol on hand
Electrolytes Plus (for does after kidding)
3 3cc syringe/needle combo (just in case)
Mint udder rub (does like it alot)

** not pictured:
towels or rags....lots
Nutri Drench labled for goats
Selenium/Vit e paste, or better yet, Bo-Se

I'm probably missing a few things...but, kidding season is here in 6 days so I ned to remember quick! :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Boy...KAtrina...you are better prepared than I am...LOL :wink:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for posting pictures! I'm going to need this stuff shortly.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

lol 
I may seem prepared, but i'm sure im missing things i'll need later


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The kids..hehe...  

Your list is a good one...can't think of anything more to add right now.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I think i'm keeping my cool rihgt now, I'm expecting them to drag it out and wait till day 155 or something crazy like that 

but no ligs in either Rose or Narcie. udders could fill up more. I'm almost more anxious waiting for YOUR kids Pam!


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow! You have me beat!!! We have all that stuff, but by the time we find out we HAVE kids-they are nursing or trying to. We still dip the cords and nutri-drench them. The moms love warm water with molasses-we add electrolytes-We do keep powder colostrum on hand just in case- and I will freeze some extra colostrum from the does for the next "bottle babies"" -Lately some of our does don't want to clean off their 2nd kid?? Salt does the trick-just a little sprinkle...***MAGIC***


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thats what I need. extra colostrum. 

i havent needed to use it, but i suppose it would come in handy.
and your right about finding them all dried up, i'll come back from school to find 1-2 kids born, just hanging out.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Yep! It's like--OOOOHHH we have babies!!!!! YAY! then mom looks at you " I beat ya to it huh?" I love it when it goes that easy!!! thank GOD for great mama's!!!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow this is so helpful, thank you for posting it! I know there's another thread somewhere with kidding supplies, but somehow having the pic is really helpful for this newbie. 
In fact you've inspired me to go buy a bucket and make everything look pretty like that  I've been collecting kidding supplies ever since I got my does 7 months ago but they're currently just scattered on my "vet shelf," in with poultry drench, herbal wormers, conventional wormers, about 5 different types of blood stop/wound care stuff, nipples, syringes, etc...

Is calcium drench a good thing for a kidding kit too? I just bought some on a whim at the feed store (this happens to me a lot!)... something about milk fever?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yep I have keto-nia calcium drench. I give them a glug or two into their buckets. alfalfa hsy also has good amounts of calcium.

oh i have a drawer that has needles, blood stop, wormers, casterater, tattoo supplies, bottles, blood tubes etc! its a mess. lol


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow, and I'll second that Farmergal. THANK YOU.. Having it all in a lidded bucket makes sense to out in the barn close to the birthing stall. Now to copy it all down and start filling the bucket up, I have some of it but nothing like you have listed AlaskaBoers,,, and a picture to,,  fantastic..

Betty


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

i have a huge toolbox with my supplies in- It got tossed around in the barn and now Betadine is all over everything- I dread cleaning it out-I keep all my supplies in it-syringes,neck chains etc. But a toolbox does work good also (if it stays still)!!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

What all do you guys use nutri-drench for? the kids, new moms, moving, shows? I need to get hoof trimmers,so may as well get a few other things while I'm at it lol This is my first year so I don't want to do tattoo's myself,I think I'll have the vet come out and do that,so should I band them myself or let the vet do it?


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

goatiegurl*Oh said:


> What all do you guys use nutri-drench for? the kids, new moms, moving, shows? I need to get hoof trimmers,so may as well get a few other things while I'm at it lol This is my first year so I don't want to do tattoo's myself,I think I'll have the vet come out and do that,so should I band them myself or let the vet do it?


 We use it for the kids at birth and the mama if she had a hard birth-Banding them is pretty easy-Just get both testicles in the band and thats it-Tattooing is easy too. You can search on how to do it- better yet_ill post directions later on today...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I think i'm keeping my cool rihgt now, I'm expecting them to drag it out and wait till day 155 or something crazy like that
> 
> but no ligs in either Rose or Narcie. udders could fill up more. I'm almost more anxious waiting for YOUR kids Pam!


I know ...how you feel ...about the wait...man... you have been waiting... for a long while ...we are getting closer Katrina...around a week and 3 days.... of course.. they will probably wait.. a little longer... than there due dates.... little brats.. :wink: You Katrina... will be the first to know.... :hug: :greengrin: :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

heathersboers said:


> goatiegurl*Oh said:
> 
> 
> > What all do you guys use nutri-drench for? the kids, new moms, moving, shows? I need to get hoof trimmers,so may as well get a few other things while I'm at it lol This is my first year so I don't want to do tattoo's myself,I think I'll have the vet come out and do that,so should I band them myself or let the vet do it?
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Dentist Glendale (Oct 20, 2010)

It's my first time to know that a dental floss is used to tie up the umbilical cord of new born goats. Because of your post, I already knew how useful a dental floss is.


----------

